# Walmart for Humulin R?



## TwisT (May 16, 2012)

Anyone try to walk into wally world (the ones with pharmacies) for slin? Do they carry humulin R? Do they have a gay ass script policy?


Thanks

-T


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 16, 2012)

I've tried a few times around my area and even though it's legal to purchase without a script.. they always spit out some company bullshit line.


----------



## TwisT (May 16, 2012)

Ya, this is what I figured



Pittsburgh63 said:


> I've tried a few times around my area and even though it's legal to purchase without a script.. they always spit out some company bullshit line.


----------



## SFW (May 16, 2012)

You could say youre from out of town (tourist) and you dont have insurance. Ya know? walk in with a mickey mouse shirt on.

Then say its life or death, something along those lines.


----------



## Nasty81Nate (May 16, 2012)

I've gotten it in my area several times with no problem


----------



## Wanna_B_Bigger (May 16, 2012)

I live in California and just bought it at Walmart for the first time about a week ago (I am a diabetic). I had no presciption and no medical coverage and I expected them to give a no go but it was no problem. I walked up and said "how much is your cheapest insulin R?" Clerk said "$24.99". I said "I'll take two". She got them and rung me up without any hassle.


----------



## TwisT (May 16, 2012)

Wanna_B_Bigger said:


> I live in California and just bought it at Walmart for the first time about a week ago (I am a diabetic). I had no presciption and no medical coverage and I expected them to give a no go but it was no problem. I walked up and said "how much is your cheapest insulin R?" Clerk said "$24.99". I said "I'll take two". She got them and rung me up without any hassle.



Nice, im gonna give it a shot tomorrow afternoon. Why not right?


----------



## SloppyJ (May 16, 2012)

I gotta pull teeth to get those bitches to give me pins. I couldn't imagine getting slin.


----------



## Wanna_B_Bigger (May 16, 2012)

TwisT said:


> Nice, im gonna give it a shot tomorrow afternoon. Why not right?



Cool, just be careful with the insulin buddy.


----------



## Wanna_B_Bigger (May 16, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> I gotta pull teeth to get those bitches to give me pins. I couldn't imagine getting slin.



Your packing more muscle than me, that's gotta make em a little suspicious.


----------



## TwisT (May 16, 2012)

Wanna_B_Bigger said:


> Cool, just be careful with the insulin buddy.



I have a lot of experience with it in the past, just a bitch to get ahold of now adays


----------



## aminoman74 (May 16, 2012)

I walk in to wal mart everytime and get hum r and needles with no prob..The slim.is 35. And a box of 100 needles are 15.00


----------



## overburdened (May 16, 2012)

TwisT said:


> Anyone try to walk into wally world (the ones with pharmacies) for slin? Do they carry humulin R? Do they have a gay ass script policy?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> ...


If you sound like you know what you are talking about, regardless of what they ask you... Wear clothing that hides muscle. And stick gut out....make sure they don't see shaved arms, etc...they'll sell it to Yoy more than  likely... Especially if you claim to be visiting family... And you don't have script, left bottle in another state.. go in after what would be 7:00 eastern time(and claim you live in eastern statea), your script is at a little mom&pop rite aid drug store...(hint, that drug store needs to be closed so they can't verify script.. hence the time difference...), this creates and 'emergency' situation where you need the slin... And leaves them unable to verify your story is bunk...you can tell them your blood glucose is at 520.. or some ridiculous number(and keep in mind, 140 is a damn good fasting blood sugar for a diabetic......good luck, hope it helps


----------



## overburdened (May 16, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> I gotta pull teeth to get those bitches to give me pins. I couldn't imagine getting slin.



Usually easier to get slin than pins...if you buy em together, they don't even question either usually... They may ask how much slin you take..for which you should know an intelligent answer


----------



## Wanna_B_Bigger (May 17, 2012)

If they ask you can say you are on a sliding scale, 2 per 50. Example: if my glucose meter reads 151 - 199 then I take 6 units of R, 200-249 = 8 units and so on. That is just in case you are asked. If you seem like you are nervous and start giving them a bunch of info they never asked for they are gonna get suspicious. "Hi, can I get a bottle of insulin R (Humulin) please" and shut up unless they ask you a question. All they can do is say no.


----------



## returnofthdragon (May 17, 2012)

I just act dumb.  It's not for me, it's for my disabled mother.


----------



## TwisT (May 17, 2012)

Well boys I just got home and I got it. it was so easy. He didnt ask me any questions, just what kind I wanted. Only 24$

I guess it all depends on where you live, and the store policies.


----------



## teezhay (May 17, 2012)

Wanna_B_Bigger said:


> "Hi, can I get a bottle of insulin R (Humulin) please" and shut up unless they ask you a question. All they can do is say no.



Really? Whenever I can't afford to wait three days for a GPZ shipment, I'll buy needles OTC and I'm always hit with a ton of questions. I've found the best way to do it is write a note stipulating *exactly what you need in strict detail*, then bring it with you to the store. If you can feign the whole "Hmm, hold on I'm new at this lemme see what I need here..." shtick, then you can easily come off as the sweet young boyfriend/son/grandson who has rushed to the drug store to buy medical necessities for a loved one. 

Bada bing bada boom. I've never been turned away. And if you're really cocky, throw a couple other shopping items on that list, _and make sure you buy them_. 



> - milk
> - laundry detergent
> - 23 gauge needles w/ 3cc syringes



...kay I've never done that last part, but it would be a nice touch.


----------



## aidenkail (May 18, 2012)

question...is dimefor (metformin) available the same way slin is? example, can i just walk up and grab some?


----------



## colochine (May 18, 2012)

aidenkail said:


> question...is dimefor (metformin) available the same way slin is? example, can i just walk up and grab some?



Nah you need a script for that.


----------



## Thresh (May 18, 2012)

I just walk in and buy it. 


5"10
195lbs

Currently cycle:
Cruising on 250mg Test Cyp/week.


----------



## Wanna_B_Bigger (May 18, 2012)

teezhay said:


> Really? Whenever I can't afford to wait three days for a GPZ shipment, I'll buy needles OTC and I'm always hit with a ton of questions. I've found the best way to do it is write a note stipulating *exactly what you need in strict detail*, then bring it with you to the store. If you can feign the whole "Hmm, hold on I'm new at this lemme see what I need here..." shtick, then you can easily come off as the sweet young boyfriend/son/grandson who has rushed to the drug store to buy medical necessities for a loved one.
> 
> Bada bing bada boom. I've never been turned away. And if you're really cocky, throw a couple other shopping items on that list, _and make sure you buy them_.
> 
> ...




Only got slin, maybe more of a hassle for the actual pins (more potential for abuse?).


----------



## teezhay (May 18, 2012)

Wanna_B_Bigger said:


> Only got slin, maybe more of a hassle for the actual pins (more potential for abuse?).



Ah, gotcha. I've never had a problem at a pharmacy. I just throw on a casual dress shirt to cover up a bit (I'm not huge, but I'm big enough that I know I'd be profiled if I were to ask for needles), look presentable so they don't think I'm a junkie getting ready to IV a speedball, then ask for whatever I need. The two things pharmacists watch the most intently are outward appearance, and the sociability of the customer. The number one element that IMMEDIATELY throws up red flags for pharmacists is any hint of a customer trying to be best friends. Don't tell them any anecdotal shit about the crazy traffic, or the beautiful weather, or your little niece's soccer game. Just do your thing, and go!


----------



## overburdened (May 18, 2012)

aidenkail said:


> question...is dimefor (metformin) available the same way slin is? example, can i just walk up and grab some?


you will have to have a script for that


----------

